# Dog sitter for 2 months 2009



## niecyriley (Nov 13, 2008)

We have to go to Australia for 2 months in March April 2009. We have a 10 year old dog who needs looking after. We live in central Portugal and the dog could be looked after at your house or our house. Need to book tickets soon so urgently looking for someone.


----------



## richtea (Feb 11, 2008)

I do know of someone but he lives in the Alentejo if want to no more let me know.

richtea


----------



## janethilton (Nov 16, 2008)

*Pet Sitting for your dog*



niecyriley said:


> We have to go to Australia for 2 months in March April 2009. We have a 10 year old dog who needs looking after. We live in central Portugal and the dog could be looked after at your house or our house. Need to book tickets soon so urgently looking for someone.



Hiya we can highly recommend a couple who live near Miranda do Corvo in Central Portugal called Valerie and Garry and we have left our dog with them on various occasions and they have been fantastic. All our friends now leave their pets with them. We have used other pet sitters before with bad results and were so pleased to find them as they are the best in our opinion. Not sure whether it is your area but worth checking out. We live near Lisbon and always travel the 1 1/2 hr journey to leave our dog with them as it is worth it as we know they will be well cared for. They are very reasonable and are probably one of the cheapest we know of especially given they are so good. 

Let us know if you want the telephone number and we will dig it out for you and also the website address.

Good Luck Janet and Adey


----------



## niecyriley (Nov 13, 2008)

*Hi Janet*



janethilton said:


> Hiya we can highly recommend a couple who live near Miranda do Corvo in Central Portugal called Valerie and Garry and we have left our dog with them on various occasions and they have been fantastic. All our friends now leave their pets with them. We have used other pet sitters before with bad results and were so pleased to find them as they are the best in our opinion. Not sure whether it is your area but worth checking out. We live near Lisbon and always travel the 1 1/2 hr journey to leave our dog with them as it is worth it as we know they will be well cared for. They are very reasonable and are probably one of the cheapest we know of especially given they are so good.
> 
> Let us know if you want the telephone number and we will dig it out for you and also the website address.
> 
> Good Luck Janet and Adey


Excellent thanks for the info, would love to receive their number, email etc. We have also been contacted by a couple who live in Torres Vedras who love pets but basically look after them as a substitute for not having their own. They would love to have pets but again it restricts them, so when they can they go to peoples places and house sit/pet sit as well as taking in the different villages. They are what you can afford people, meeting them next week so will let you know the outcome, on the telephone they seem very nice. They are retired so have the time for the pet. anyway would like the info just in case this falls through. thanks again and will keep in touch.


----------



## niecyriley (Nov 13, 2008)

*hi there*



richtea said:


> I do know of someone but he lives in the Alentejo if want to no more let me know.
> 
> richtea


Thanks for that, am seeing some people next week and they seem very nice on the telephone, so all going well we will have solved the problem. If not I will get back in contact with you. again thanks for your reply denise


----------



## janethilton (Nov 16, 2008)

niecyriley said:


> Excellent thanks for the info, would love to receive their number, email etc. We have also been contacted by a couple who live in Torres Vedras who love pets but basically look after them as a substitute for not having their own. They would love to have pets but again it restricts them, so when they can they go to peoples places and house sit/pet sit as well as taking in the different villages. They are what you can afford people, meeting them next week so will let you know the outcome, on the telephone they seem very nice. They are retired so have the time for the pet. anyway would like the info just in case this falls through. thanks again and will keep in touch.



Hi details are as follows: Valerie and GArry Lakin, Paws2Claws, they are based in a little village close to Miranda do Corvo called Casalinho. Please can you email me and I will give you the website and email address as because I am a newbie i am not allowed to put these details on yet. They have a lovely dog border collie called Sky and a cat. 

They are excellent and I am sure I remember them telling me a while ago about someone doing pet sitting who were based in Torres Vedras or close by and they said something about a new client of theirs used this retired couple before and they used to have people round at the peoples house and also used a lot of electric and they were not happy with the way their dog was looked after (an old german sheperd), not saying these are the one and the same but please be cautious. There are a lot of dodgy folk out there and I wouldn't like your dog to be in bad hands. I can highly recommend Valerie at Paws2Claws, she is fantastic they have a cat and a dog and spend a lot of time with the pets and really take care of them and we would never use anyone else now neither would our mates! 

Anyway I do hope the couple you mentioned work out okay but be careful you never know with these things and we went to Valerie at Paws2Claws through a friend's recommendation so that was good. I know they are getting busy as it is nearly xmas so if you dont get sorted out email me for their details. 

Best wishes for everything. Have a good Xmas. Take care.


----------

